# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  VR-3, VR headset, Varjo, Helsinki, Southern Finland

## Airicist

Developer - Varjo

varjo.com/products/vr-3

----------


## Airicist

Article "A new $6,000 virtual reality headset lets you see with 'human-eye' resolution"
Finnish start-up Varjo launched its first virtual reality (VR) headset on Tuesday.
The VR-1 device costs $5,995 and is intended for industrial use.
Varjo CEO Niko Eiden told CNBC there is strong demand for VR in professional markets like architecture and engineering.

by Elizabeth Schulze
February 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Varjo VR-2 virtual reality headset delivers "human-eye resolution""

by Ben Coxworth
November 4, 2019

----------

